# Beautiful Red Tailed Black Cockatoo Feathers



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

Red Tailed Black Cockatoos are endangered here in Australia. I just love them. But they may all be gone in 50 years due to habitat clearing. Us humans, Grrrrrrrr
Female



Male


----------



## Trila (Nov 22, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Red Tailed Black Cockatoos are endangered here in Australia. I just love them. But they may all be gone in 50 years due to habitat clearing. Us humans, Grrrrrrrr
> Female
> 
> 
> ...


That is a truly beautiful bird!!!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 22, 2021)

Trila said:


> That is a truly beautiful bird!!!


They sure are. Still common around here. Though not as many as there used to be apparently.
I remember seeing a flock of about 500 of them flying towards their roosting forest about 4 years ago.
I would often go to the forest where they roosted at dusk. It was an amazing and very noisy experience.


----------

